# Smoked Polish Sausage - serving ideas



## polishfiance (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi!

     This site is amazing! I had a quick question for the pros.  We are hosting an engagement BBQ in a few weeks, my fiance is Polish.  My dad loves smoking sausages and is hoping to cater to the tastes of the new side of the family.  Any suggestions on serving ideas, we are hoping to keep it authentic so the Polish folks know that we are trying our best:)

Thanks in advance for any ideas!

Phil


----------



## couger78 (Jun 24, 2011)

I've been to several family get-togethers with my Polish inlaws and any time kielbasa is on the menu (practically every time!) its usually served sliced and mixed with sauerkraut, (sometimes mixed with apples & onions), sprinkled with caraway.

Start with some GOOD authentic kielbasa, use a good-quality sauerkraut (jar, not canned), sliced & cooked pippin apples & onion for sweetness. mix together & sprinkle liberally with caraway seed! _  smaczny posiłek!_

serve it up with some potato & cheese (or cabbage) pierogis & you're there!

Easy to make ahead, keeps well & is gone in no time!


----------



## africanmeat (Jun 25, 2011)

Couger78 said:


> I've been to several family get-togethers with my Polish inlaws and any time kielbasa is on the menu (practically every time!) its usually served sliced and mixed with sauerkraut, (sometimes mixed with apples & onions), sprinkled with caraway.
> 
> Start with some GOOD authentic kielbasa, use a good-quality sauerkraut (jar, not canned), sliced & cooked pippin apples & onion for sweetness. mix together & sprinkle liberally with caraway seed! _  smaczny posiłek!_
> 
> ...


You made me hungry you 100% right potato's ,sauerkraut with small Pisces of bacon (kostica) and pierogi and  *Naleœniki* - omelettes stuffed  







go to


----------



## polishfiance (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks so much! I am hungry just thinking about them.  I really appreciate the advice and I am sure my dad will too
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I will definitely be back to the site when I have a little dough to spend and start smoking my own.

Thanks again

Phil


----------



## boykjo (Jul 1, 2011)

kielbasa sliders..............A slice of kielbasa with some cheese or whatever you want in between two saltine crackers.....................

raptor700 made these







Joe


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 1, 2011)

It all sounds good. Let us know how it goes with Q-view of course!


----------



## kielbasa kid (Jul 1, 2011)

ZIMNO NOGIE SWIN. Show them what a real man eats.  My family would hit the pan like hogs to a trough. Smoke them first, for that added touch of refinement. It's "pinky out" food.


----------



## stanjk (Jul 2, 2011)

You can try this as a side with Kielbasa

Cabbage and Noodles (Haluski)

1/2 pound egg noodles, boiled
4 tablespoons butter
3 cloves garlic, minced
1/2 onion, large, chopped
1 pound cabbage, shredded medium
1 tablespoon caraway seeds
1 pint sour cream (optional )

Saute the garlic, onions and cabbage in butter until the vegetables are limp. Add 1 tablespoon caraway seed and salt and pepper to taste. Pour vegetables over noodles.
Stir in 1 pint or more of sour cream.
Serve with sausage and bread.


----------



## billsfan53 (Jun 19, 2013)

The above recipes are awesome .
 We also do Italian , polish and smoked
Kielbasa cut diagonally with a dipping
Sauce.
4 parts ketchup 
1 part mustard
Worchester 
Few good dashes hot sauce
And horseradish to taste
And don't forget the beer
Ps 
Dry mustard mixed with a little 
Warm flat beer makes a hot dip
For pretzels
You have to use flat beer or
It will foam
A little beer goes a long way
So start with a Tbl spoon of beer
Them mustard powder and mix till it looks
like mustard 
It is hot but great with pretzels


----------



## reinhard (Jun 19, 2013)

I posted a recipe in the Veggies forum in the thread called "Saurkraut with Bacon".  This will be excelent for a side with polish or kielbasa. I was born in Germany and this was served on brats and polish there in Octoberfest along with a side dish for lots of meals. Reinhard


----------



## donr (Jun 19, 2013)

Probably not authentic Polish (especially with the jalepeno) 

Bagged refrigerated saurkraut

Pound of bacon cooked crispy

diced onion

garlic minced

3-4 thinly sliced jalepenos

Smoked sausage

Char sausage over wood fire

Combine everything into a dutch oven

Simmer for 2 hours

Buns are optional


----------



## fwismoker (Jun 19, 2013)

I get home made sausages and brats down the street at an old school butcher, he has these jalapeno sausages also which i cooked this last weekend.   The don't have cure in them but i'll cold smoke them for a couple of hours and then hot smoke them @ 225-250.  Some of the best tasting juiciest sausages i've had...cold smoke them prior even if they don't have cure as long as you get them past 135-140 in 4 hours.


----------



## clipol (Nov 13, 2013)

Couger78 said:


> I've been to several family get-togethers with my Polish inlaws and any time kielbasa is on the menu (practically every time!) its usually served sliced and mixed with sauerkraut, (sometimes mixed with apples & onions), sprinkled with caraway.
> 
> Start with some GOOD authentic kielbasa, use a good-quality sauerkraut (jar, not canned), sliced & cooked pippin apples & onion for sweetness. mix together & sprinkle liberally with caraway seed! _  smaczny posiłek!_
> 
> ...





africanmeat said:


> You made me hungry you 100% right potato's ,sauerkraut with small Pisces of bacon (kostica) and pierogi and  *Naleœniki* - omelettes stuffed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mmm…you made me hungry 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I can confirm these are authentic Polish dishes…yummy ;P


----------



## palladini (Nov 13, 2013)

boykjo said:


> kielbasa sliders..............A slice of kielbasa with some cheese or whatever you want in between two saltine crackers.....................
> 
> raptor700 made these
> 
> ...


Sliders? I always thought that was crackers and cheese and meat.  Crackers, I use bacon or my favs, vegetable thins, yummy.


----------



## skully (Nov 13, 2013)

why not lookup a eastern european grocery/deli/butcher store in your area and head down and buy up allot of diff. meats/cheese and such???


----------



## stanjk (Nov 14, 2013)

Don't forget some good rye bread, and a good mustard ; some Golabki (stuffed cabbage rolls) on the table wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## voodoochile (Nov 14, 2013)

I like to throw some smoked polish in a pot of fresh green beans in the summertime .............


----------



## hoity toit (Nov 14, 2013)

A good Rye bread, mustard, garlicky Polish Sausage, topped with a slice of swiss cheese, a slash of kraut , then cut into to pieces and and a Polish Dill pickle on the side. :) Yummy !


----------



## clipol (Nov 18, 2013)

Hoity Toit said:


> A good Rye bread, mustard, garlicky Polish Sausage, topped with a slice of swiss cheese, a slash of kraut , then cut into to pieces and and a Polish Dill pickle on the side. :) Yummy !


You forgot to mention about cucumbers in brine ;D


----------



## debbie easton (Nov 21, 2013)

Can You please  send me recipe for this kielbasa as I just joined this site. I want to try to make kielbasa . Thank You,   Debbie


----------



## weisswurst (Nov 21, 2013)

Yeah.. What Cougar said!!! Ooops .. I have to wipe the drool off the key board again after seeing Cougars Pics. And if you want to go a step further learn to make your own kraut. Forget the old way of doing it.. mostly.  And Goooood!   Happy sausage making Weisswurst


----------



## palladini (Nov 21, 2013)

Debbie Easton said:


> Can You please  send me recipe for this kielbasa as I just joined this site. I want to try to make kielbasa . Thank You,   Debbie


Go have look at this - http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/129813/kielbasa-start-to-finish-for-chef-jimmy


----------



## clipol (Nov 23, 2013)

Great stuff guys. The recipe looks interesting. 
If someone's more curious please have a look at this Polish site
http://www.wedlinydomowe.pl
I bet you find this site useful. 
Ps. If you struggle with Polish translation feel free to PM me - I will help ;)


----------

